# North Midwest Outbackers Rally



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I looked at the map today and thought it looked pretty bleak up in our area. MN, ND, SD, Wi,. I thought we could organize something in our area. NDJOLLYMAN expressed interest. I thought MN has some nice state parks or some private campgrounds. What do you think?







I will do some research if needed. Some one know of a great undiscovered sweatspot? lets get planning. If we have to travel to another state thats ok. I like late June what about you?


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Go ahead and plan away. I'd like to come. Since I'm in central MN, any location is about the same drive.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey Swanie....I was born and raised in Pine City, MN, and go back often.

In fact, we'll be at GRAND CASINO HINCKLEY RV PARK in late July for a family reunion of sorts.

I love the idea of a RALLY. Only problem is...I pick all my vacation days for the whole year in January. (and in the FD, we don't have weekends off) This year may be a bust for us. You could always plan something...and maybe I could pull off a miracle or something...never know.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd be interested as well. any where would be fine. keep me posted.

scott


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Jolly Man,
So you'll be in Hinckley, MN in late July? Well, I'll be in Devils Lake, ND for a family reunion in late July (not sure on exact dates yet).









Oh, yeah, and I do know Pine City, too.

Interesting.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

PS: You'll notice I'm not offering to organize a rally . . . got a really full plate with a graduating son and many other things that will make our summer very full. But if someone sets a date, I'll do my best to try and make it.


----------

